# Who knows this trawler ?



## Pierre

Hello,

Can you help me ?

I try to find the name of this trawler and informations and others photographs.

Thanks


Pierre


----------



## trawlercook

hi pierre the trawler that you posted and wanted to know about.looking at it i think i can remember german trawlers with wheel-houses like that in the days before the big stern fishers which where known as university class.they used to fish around the white sea and the norwegian coast.hope this helps.
regards trawlercook


----------



## sam2182sw

she looks like one of the ross boats out of grimsby i bet you one of the grisby members will let us know


----------



## trotterdotpom

Hallo John, obviously a Polish built one at Gydinia.
She is very much like the B.Concord and B.Boeing of Boston deep Sea ( they were the same but for a slight difference in the front of the bridge design ) but it is not them, they both had s stream lines Radar mast with the two radars on. The gallows are the same..... Bostons had a counter company in France so I rather think she belongs there..... Far as i remember there were no other GY firms had vessels from Poland.

Okay old son see you later going back to me bunk now

Cheers Barney


The above received from Barney Warman who worked on Grimsby trawlers and as Radio Supervisor for Ross Trawlers and latterly British United Trawlers for many years then returned to sea with Boston's. Hope it helps.

John T.


----------



## Pierre

*mystery trawler*

Hello,

She looks like Boston Boeing and Boston Concord, but I saw on a polish website dedicated to Gdynia shipyards than many sister-ships of these trawlers were built. There are many little differences between these sister-ships.

Thanks

Pierre


----------



## nicolina

Seems to be one of 2 built in POLAND for Pecheries de la Moriene
Either st Luc ore st Jean


----------



## 6639

she is/was the Boston Boeing, GY183 and was originally owned by Boston's French subsidiary/associate company Pecheries De La Morinie as the St. Luc, and was scrapped in 1980. Very similar to the concord but for the bridge as the main diference where the concord sloped outwards from the top of the wheelhouse.She was built at the same polish shipyard in Gdynia.


----------



## johnnyfreebooter

It is not the Boston Boeing at all (St Luc)...it is the St Jean. There is no doubt whatsoever to the trained eye! Sorry to disappoint those with supposed wisdom in these matters. Totally different configurations on the whaleback and rigging.


----------



## johnnyfreebooter

Apologies for the ten year delay in response!...It IS the ST JEAN, trust me, I have pictures.


----------



## johnnyfreebooter

Hope Pierre is still around and interested?


----------



## tsell

Send him a PM, Johnny - he'd probably appreciate it.

Taff


----------



## Pierre

Hello Johnny

Thanks. I am interested by your pictures.

Pierre


----------



## david.hopcroft

These two are extracted from the excellent book, 'Grimsby Trawlers - The Final Years of the Side Trawlers' by Paul King and Steve Pulfrey. I hope the reproduction of them is acceptable.
1 is the Boston Concord GY730
2 is the Boston Boeing GY183

David
+


----------



## Pierre

Hello,

Thank you for these fine photographs,

Pierre


----------

